# anyone trying to naturally induce labor?



## mybbyboo

im 39 weeks and 2 days. i went swinging on a swing set at the park for 20 minutes DTD with OH that night lost TONS of mucus plug and had my show yesturday and this morning. so hopefully not long now!!! BUT IF YOU WANNA MEET BUBS ALREADY MAYBE TRYING SWINNGING


----------



## beanzz

I've been eating lots of spicy foods. Running up and down stairs. Driven loads of bumpy roads today to celebrate becoming full term :haha: Need the parents to go out so me and the OH can DTD. :dohh: He doesn't stay on week nights and we haven't done it in months so its a bit :/.. meh... Hope something works haha


----------



## mybbyboo

haha i didnt have sex my whoel pregnancy until full term and i wasnt convined it wouldnt work but it really does do somethingg. hopefully we have our LOs soon!!


----------



## beanzz

There's hope for me then hehe! Hope your LO comes soon! You're soo close to your due date :D!


----------



## babymomma37

Well when you find something out let me know cause im 38 weeks and cant wait any longer!


----------



## Mb2012

Ohhhh your so lucky lol I tried the swing thing when I was about 38 weeks pregnant several times until I hit 40 weeks and baby girl still wouldn't budge she had to be forced to come out haha. I tried just about everything I could think of sex, swinging, bouncing on a ball, walking, spicy food, taking rides in the car, dancing and even did some lunges and I still hadn't dilated any by the time I was induced at 41 weeks.

FX'd your LO comes soon.


----------



## octosquishy

I honestly never thought of swinging!! I will definitely make my hubby take me to the playground tonight and we will swing for as long as I can take it!! I really hope it helps!


----------



## Amber4

Not tried anything! I walked tons today and I'm in agony now :haha: I did have to get some last minute things for LO though. I can't stand for more than a few minutes either because I keep thinking I'm gonna wee myself. So will have to see how desperate I get. Our house mate is staying out over the weekend so me and OH might..umm...:sex: :blush: lol. That's if it's not too painful!


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

i tried everything , a week later im being induced ... its just really up to baby :shrug:


----------



## imprfcttense

Get a sweep! After mine, I walked and bounced and ate hot wings for dinner. BOOM. Labor.

Maybe I just got lucky. :blush:

Good luck! Not too much longer! :hugs:


----------

